# chassahowitzka wma rut dates



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

welcome to AT


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)

Glad to have ya here!!

Enjoy archery, Bring others along!!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wave3: :yo: *G'day.*:welcome: to*Archery Talk* bubbasahdy69. :typing: Enjoy the *fun* here.


----------



## Bayou Bowhunter (Sep 18, 2007)

:welcome: *to Archery Talk!* :cheers:


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

Welcome to AT, Happy Shooting! :archer:


----------

